# BMW 1M Pre sale Protection detail, inside and out and engine bay



## Envy Car Care (Aug 17, 2006)

Following on from this BMW 1M paint correction detail, this pre-sale detail was certainly going to be a lot simpler!





Wheels soaked with Koch Chemie Reactive wheel cleaner, door shuts with APC and body with Bubbly Jubbly snow foam.
Once washed via the TBM with associated grit guards etc, the car was also soaked with the re-active wheel cleaner to remove iron based fallout.











Wheels protected after with Wolfs Chemicals Clean and Protect



Tar spots to remove with tar and glue





At this stage the car was then clayed ready for some new toys I'd had through from Britemax



Tyres dressed with Car-Skin Rubber, the most natural look I have seen for tyres...even better than Swissvax Pneu matt.



A job for Britemax metal twins



50/50!



A dull set of afters but it was March after all!















and finally the engine before:



and after:


----------



## diesel x (Jul 27, 2013)

Good work. Do you know how is the durability of max shine is?


----------



## Envy Car Care (Aug 17, 2006)

diesel x said:


> Good work. Do you know how is the durability of max shine is?


Thanks, and no I'm afraid not. Mat at i4Detailing should be able to let you know if you send him a quick PM:thumb:
Cheers
Tim


----------



## 636 (Oct 23, 2012)

Looks great mate! Much tidier


----------



## GarveyVW (Jun 28, 2013)

Nice job, good gloss :thumb:


----------



## alexjb (Feb 13, 2011)

Very nice indeed mate.
That tyre dressing looks amazing!!


----------



## deni2 (May 4, 2011)

Nice work on bimmer, looks mint :thumb:.


----------



## zippo (Mar 26, 2008)

It may be white but it certainly stands out Tim. I reckon you added more to the value of the car than he paid for your skills . On the same kind of day, that would dampen many other colours you've made the 1M stand out like a sore thumb. The owner must have been chuffed having had the opportunity to see the car in both kinds of natural light Stunning . 
Daz


----------



## Titanium Htail (Mar 24, 2012)

Very nice indeed that Britemax AIO is on my wanted list, many car sales would benefit from a pre-sale detail a fine result from all your hard work.

Thanks for sharing, John Tht.


----------



## Summit Detailing (Oct 9, 2006)

Very nice Tim:thumb:

Britemax AIO Max is my favourite cleanser, what do you think to it? I'm sure like myself you've used a few!


----------



## Guest (Sep 9, 2013)

Amazing, that is the only current BMW i would buy.


----------



## tonyy (Jul 26, 2008)

Looks nice:thumb:


----------



## Black.MB (Aug 22, 2012)

Nice job, looks mint:thumb:


----------



## Steve Saunders (Aug 24, 2006)

Absolutely love these. One day!

Great work mate, looks amazing.


----------

